# Classical/Old Fashioned Boys Names



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

I am having trouble thinking of another old fashioned boys name to match my first son's name (his great-great grandfather's name). The only other person I would like to honor is my husband's father (Gary, no thanks). So I am trying to think of some other classical names I like.

Nicholas, William, Henry, Steven??? I am not really into any of those. HELP!


----------



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Simon, Adam, Wilbur, Noah, Ronald, Harold, Martin


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't know your first son's name, but I have a Michael. Despite what "they" say about it being so popular, we've rarely met another Michael.


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

Carter, Caleb, Niles, Myles, Luke, Garrett, Gavin, Eli...

names more like that?

Here's a site with more.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm not a big fan of Gary either but what about Garrett, Garrick & Garreth? I actually like all of those names and you could still honor the family member.

Have you tried going to the Social Secrity's name page? You could get the list of the most popular names from 1950 or any year for that matter to get ideas.

I also like:
Vincent, Francis, John, Joseph, Paul, Peter, Simon, Anthony, Louis, Daniel, David, Patrick, James, Theodore, Arthur, Thomas & Charles.

Good luck,
Keri


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

Owen, Eli, Miles, Elliott


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Some of our favorite boys names were:

Nicholas
James (DS#2's middle name)
Michael
Gavin
Calvin (still wonder if we shouldn't have named Aidan DS#2 that... he is soooo getting the Calvin/Hobbes fun personality







)
Jackson (DS#1's first name)
Christopher
Alexander
Lyle
Zachary
Christian
Adrian
Matthew
Aaron


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I love classic boys' names. We have a Timothy James and a Lucas Everett, and other boys' names we've considered are: Henry, Jack (from Jacob, maybe), Joseph, David, Emmitt, Benjamin. I also really like Harry (Harrison).


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

Carl/Karl, Sam , Harry, Frank, Edward, Robert


----------



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

My top two boy's names are Cedric and Duncan. They're both pretty classic. Vincent and Sebastian are also nice.


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

We're using Benjamin









If you wanna go really old style, dh's pick is Elmer, after his grandfather. So if we have another son he will be Ryan Elmer.

I really like Garrett as well, that's my brothers MN. We also have a Howard. I love Matthew, Christian, Isaac, Nathan, Nathaniel, all names DH won't let me use!


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

OOps, double post


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

I like Andrew


----------



## `guest` (Nov 20, 2001)

Nathaniel, Elijah, Thomas, John (Jack) William (Will) , Joseph, Geoffrey (Geoff) those sound classical to me.


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

I also like Wesley... is that weird?


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Here's the social security admin website with a rank of sampled names. Let's you know what was popular by decade since the turn of the LAST century.
http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/

This site is a graphical display of that data:
http://babynamewizard.com/namevoyager/lnv0105.html


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Matthew
Thomas
Timothy
Gideon
Aaron
Alexander
Michael
Wesley
John
Jack
Lewis
Robert
Richard
Ulysses
Isaac
Colin
Peter
Pierce
Phillip
Elliott
Samuel
Mark
George (I love this with the nn Geo)
Geoffrey (again, love this with the nn Geo)
Andrew
Yale
Eli
Elijah
Oliver
Noah
Benjamin
Vincent
Francis
Franklin
Warren
Walden
Karl/Carl
Zachariah
Zedekiah
Joseph


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

Garrett or Garren to honor fil


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

Bertram!
I love that name so much but dh can't stand it.


----------



## SoCalGirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ma_Donna*
Here's the social security admin website with a rank of sampled names. Let's you know what was popular by decade since the turn of the LAST century.
http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/

This site is a graphical display of that data:
http://babynamewizard.com/namevoyager/lnv0105.html

I was just going to recommend the SSA website too. You can put in any year you're interested in, too, and see the top X names (you choose from 1-1000) from that year.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

We're expecting our second and we *think* it's a boy







and we're going with Gavin Micah The middle name I don't exactly love, but it's DH's bestest friend's middle name and we wanted to honor him. Otherwise the middle name would be Merlin









btw, my DH is a Michael and we meet them all over the place. DH's brother and dad are Johns, nephew is a Stephen and my brother is a David.. so many traditional names. Oddly enough I never considered Gavin traditional even though it's an old old name... I'm weird.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

I am having trouble thinking of another old fashioned boys name to match my first son's name (his great-great grandfather's name). The only other person I would like to honor is my husband's father (Gary, no thanks). So I am trying to think of some other classical names I like.
hmm my FIL is also Gary...sigh...we named out second son Garrick in his honour...I cannot stand the name Gary I grew up with many Jamaicans who use Gary as a universal term for 'dude'.... he's a gary, your a gary, kinda like john henry. I liked Garrison as well but my name is Alison so that seemed corny....
Garren is kinda cool but I think tom boy on that one!

Quote:

I'm not a big fan of Gary either but what about Garrett, Garrick & Garreth? I actually like all of those names and you could still honor the family member.
Gary is actually the nickname form those type of GAR- names so you'd be formalizing it









Garrick doesn't get called that he gets called "cheetah"....compliments of our three year old and nature shows..but I find people do like it, you can be a rick if you want a nn that isn't gary. There's also Garrock, Garroch and a few other...Garaden, Garai, Garan, Gardell, Gareb (oh I like that one!), Garrman, Garnoc, Garrin, Garrity (an aunt of mines favorite for a girl...), Garron, Garroway, Garson, Garsen, Garwood,

oh here search it yourself I love this site as you can put in begins with, ends with contains, means, m/f

http://www.mybirthcare.com/favorites...rID=1017854372


----------



## JENinOR (Mar 14, 2006)

We like classic and very masculine names.

We have a John and Charles. We also like Louis (to be called Lou). With Charles, my husband kept coming back to that name and it had to grow on me. A few days before the birth we were talking about it again and I started to say the name over and over and it began to sound very romantic and strong. I fell in love with it. It turns out the name means strong and manly and I'll tell you what when we saw him it was so fitting. Not much chub on him but he has the broadest chest and shoulders! Even as a 7lb 3oz baby I felt those shoulders during birth, LOL!

Also, we do middle names to honor family. John William for dh. Charles Day for dh's brother...his name is David but my dh called him Day when he was little. The next one will posiibly be Louis Robert, Robert was both of our dad's names.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

I can't help you. I only like super trendy, funky names.


----------



## CountryMom2e (Apr 1, 2005)

Classic names I like:

Ethan , Matthew, William, John, Jack, Peter, Gregory, Andrew (my fav but we can't use it), Jeffrey, Alexander, Paul, Timothy, Owen, Zachary, Kenneth, Randall, Nicholas, Harrison.


----------



## CountryMom2e (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh, I should add... our first is Ethan Mario (Mario is DH's dad and grandfather). Our second is either going to be John Townsend (Jack), Matthew Townsend, or William Townsend (Will). Townsend is my middle and my dad's, a longtime family name.

I love using family names for middles - my family has Wehl, Reeve, Townsend, Carver, Albrecht, McGuire... all beautiful names. I always thought about naming a daughter Reeve as a first name... sigh.


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

What about Gray or Grayson...not old-fashion really, but kind of close to Gary!


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

Asa
Loyal
Leonard
Cecil
Beryl
Arthur
George
Andrew

Most of those are my Grandfather and his brother's. I'm sure there are more, but am not remember them.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Raymond
Fredrick
Frank
Francis
Justin
Adam
Ryan

I like the first one


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

We have Paul Steven, Harry Charles, and Timothy William here


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Daniel
Ethan
Theodore
Joshua
Caleb
Aaron
Adam


----------

